
They Don't Build Them Like They Used To: The New Construction Shortage - econ4all
https://www.zillow.com/research/new-construction-shortgage-20991/
======
bachbach
I believe the key factor is our education systems have heavily implied blue
collar labour is low status so now there are labour shortages and the average
age for a blue collar worker in some parts of the USA is in the 60s. I expect
wages of $50 - $60 per hour to get normalized and even higher rents as housing
stock stagnates.

The Fine Homebuilding podcast has a discussion here.

[https://www.finehomebuilding.com/2018/07/06/podcast-
episode-...](https://www.finehomebuilding.com/2018/07/06/podcast-
episode-123-shawn-van-dyke)

